

Ask HN: Anyone going to the Ruby Midwest Conference this weekend? - megamark16

The Ruby Midwest conference (http://rubymidwest.com) is this weekend (July 16th and 17th) here in Kansas City, MO and my employer is sending myself and another developer on our team. I was just wondering if any of my fellow HNers would be attending?
======
tswicegood
I'll be there. I'm speaking on Saturday. :-)

------
ryanfelton
I'll be there to (and speaking!)

------
Halathas
I'll be there. :)

------
pillowfactory
I'll be there.

